# Early morning & late evening walks.



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I was out early (for me) this morning.
























And I managed to finish work early so we had a lovely long walk this evening.








Having a shake.








Having a roll.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very very nice place to zoom and play!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is handsome lad


----------



## 12jony34 (Apr 12, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> I was out early (for me) this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice pics are these.
Thanks for these pics.
starting pics are really very good.


----------

